# My kittens who died



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

My cat had 4 beautiful kittens on June the 30th but in July on the 23rd one kitten died, then on the 25th of July 2 more kittens died then on the 30th of July the last kitten died 

They're gone but never forgotten R.I.P in Ranibow Bridge little kittens .

If you'd like tosee them you can go to You Tube and put Sparkle giving birth for the first time, Sparkles kittens drinking for the first time, Sparkles kittens walking for the first time, Sparkles kittens play fighting for the first time and Sparkles kittens eating for the first time.

I watch them all the time everyday because I miss them that much .

They all died from a virus they all had white gums and lost weight rapidly if anyone knows what the virus was can you please tell me? Then I can get some closure for my sweet little kittens that died. I did take them all to the vets but because he said it was a virus they couldn't save them . They wanted to charge me £60-£70 to find out what the virus was but they still couldn't save them so I said it's not worth paying it then.

My first 3 kittens died around 5 weeks old and the last one about 6 weeks old but I really don't want to remember .


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh poor babies, and how awful for you, obviously they wee anaemic with the white gums, but ,why did the vet think it was a virus,if they had no idea what virus it could be4I hoe someone will be along soon with maybe an idea, how old were they when they died, ?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. R.I.P. little angels


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your kittens.
They will have reached Rainbow Bridge now and will all be together.

R.I.P Little Babies. xxxx


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Silver77 said:


> My cat had 4 beautiful kittens on June the 30th but in July on the 23rd one kitten died, then on the 25th of July 2 more kittens died then on the 30th of July the last kitten died
> 
> They're gone but never forgotten R.I.P in Ranibow Bridge little kittens .
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Jaycee, Britt and Jill I loved them all so much as well but i'll meet them all again one day


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

OMG you poor thing, RIP Tiny Babies xxx

Hugs to you, sadly nothing is going to bring them back now, I so wished you had posted before.

This is no way your fault, this is anaemia not a virus, there is no telling what could have been but there was things that could have been tried, they may not have worked but would have been worth a go.

I am so sorry this has happened. xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Having lost tiny babies I can sympathise with your pain  RIP little ones xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your little ones.


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

jaycee05 said:


> Oh poor babies, and how awful for you, obviously they wee anaemic with the white gums, but ,why did the vet think it was a virus,if they had no idea what virus it could be4I hoe someone will be along soon with maybe an idea, how old were they when they died, ?


Hi Jaycee

Thanks for your kind words at this really sad time in my life. They were between 5 and 6 weeks old when they died =(.


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Silver77 said:


> Thanks so much Jaycee, Britt and Jill I loved them all so much as well but i'll meet them all again one day


Hi Jaycee

Thanks for your kind words at this sad time =( they were between 5 and 6 weeks old when they died.


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

jaycee05 said:


> Oh poor babies, and how awful for you, obviously they wee anaemic with the white gums, but ,why did the vet think it was a virus,if they had no idea what virus it could be4I hoe someone will be along soon with maybe an idea, how old were they when they died, ?


Hi Jaycee

Thanks so much for your kind words at this extremely sad time for me=( they were between 5 and 6 weeks old when they died.


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> OMG you poor thing, RIP Tiny Babies xxx
> 
> Hugs to you, sadly nothing is going to bring them back now, I so wished you had posted before.
> 
> ...


Hi Catcoonz

Thanks for your sympathetic and kind words at this sad time in my life Catcoonz

Is there anyway that I claim negligence from my vet for the pain he put me and my poor little kittens through? I know it will never bring them back I just wondered if I could get justice for them not to have died in vain that's all .


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sadly this is not the vets fault, its just nature being cruel.

There would be no guarantee that even with medication the kittens would have made it.

I do feel your heartache though.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Lots of viruses can cause anaemia. Anaemia is a symptom, not a disease.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Iam very sad for your loss..poor tiny babies....so unfair...


----------

